# Deans New Tool UPDATE



## Dean (12 Dec 2008)

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... 019#294019

Original thread link above.


Sorry for being AWOL for so long but my venture has taken longer than I had planned on and been a lot harder to get to this stage than I ever imagined it would be.

I managed to raise the budget to build a small number of tools complete with the cutters, I can't go into any further details about the tool or the cutters at the moment I'm sure you'll understand why. 8) 

I began working on the tool when I wanted something simple and quick I could use to add a little interest to my turnings without having to spend time setting something up or ages marking out, I wanted something that I could just pick up and use then keep it in the rack with the other tools instead of boxed up in a draw and never used.
I fumbled along for a few weeks trying pretty much every thing I could think of before giving it up as a lost cause.  
After a few weeks I decided to try again, I made some small changes to the tool and bingo  , there was a slight hint of a pattern, I must admit that it was also part by chance that I got the first decent results that pointed me in the right direction.
When I started to get some really good results I rushed to put the pictures on here before thinking about it first hence the back peddling replies I gave in that thread so I’m sorry to all those members who shown interest.  

I’m still finding new applications for the tool every day and I’m sure to have missed a lot, all the work in the pictures was done using an old Viceroy lathe at 425rpm and 735rpm

I've now registered the company, SCATT Woodturning Tools LTD 
Why SCATT?……. SPIRAL, CHATTER AND TEXTURE TOOL


and there’s also www.scatt.co.uk it’s not online yet but [email protected] is 

I’m not trading at the moment but I will be when everything is set up correctly which will be quite soon.

Here are a few pictures of the results that show how the improvements that have been made have also expanded the tools applications. 

There’s more pictures here, there's also a few pictures of the results from another tool I'm working on at moment. http://s150.photobucket.com/albums/s100/dattwood/ 


This is what the tool could do ………….







………and these pictures show a few examples of what the tool can do now














This is an 8 inch cherry bowl blank with tool work applied to the rim, it’s been left as it is without any sanding or brushing 








Some pieces I’ve used the tool on










Thanks for looking and hope you like the results


Dean


----------



## CHJ (12 Dec 2008)

Looks like you are getting the consistency of pattern down pretty good now Dean, fully understand the withholding details of the tool design from the global web, not unknown for someone with more free cash to hand to grab the idea from under you.


----------



## Jenx (12 Dec 2008)

Third Photo down, the piece to the furthest right in the shot.... Gorgeous ! 

Dean, all the best to you and your endeavours - here's hoping it pays off for you, and everything comes to fruition.
From an 'application of the tool' standpoint - it certainly would appear that you've got it spot-on.

Good luck and look forward to hearing how this develops !

8) 8) 8)


----------



## Dean (12 Dec 2008)

Thanks Chas, I've taken some good advice regarding the details plus other steps.


Jenx, thanks I also like that one, it's cherry with a few coats of really dark polish applied, it was grubby from handling so seemed quicker to try the dark polish than to clean the grime off.


----------



## cornucopia (12 Dec 2008)

looking good dean- please keep us informed


----------



## Paul.J (12 Dec 2008)

That looks to be an impressive tool you have their Dean (said the actress to the bishop) :lol: :lol: 
Hope all turns out well in your venture.
You know who your best mate is don't you


----------



## cornucopia (12 Dec 2008)

Paul.J":22p6vvib said:


> That looks to be an impressive tool you have their Dean (said the actress to the bishop) :lol: :lol:
> Hope all turns out well in your venture.
> You know who your best mate is don't you



:lol: nice try paul


----------



## gasmansteve (12 Dec 2008)

Nice tool there Dean `ooer Missus` :lol: 
Seriously though think you might have a few interested buyers as and when you start selling them any idea when?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Dean (13 Dec 2008)

Paul, I'll keep it mind, how big is the largest piece of beech you have 8) 

cornucopia, I will keep everyone updated with info and also the progress in this thread as often and as soon as I can.

Steve, I'll start trading asap without rushing or cutting corners, the website should be ready soon and I'll put the date in this thread a couple of days before hand.

There's lots I want to write about the tool and I will do as often as time permits.


----------



## tulsk (13 Dec 2008)

Hi Dean,
good luck with your venture, results look impressive. Don't know how much research you have done but the name of your company will raise a few eyebrows, certainly did me.
Cheers John


----------



## duncanh (13 Dec 2008)

Some of the effects shown on your photobucket page look fantastic

Duncan


----------



## Maia28 (13 Dec 2008)

tulsk":iomeitpz said:


> Hi Dean,
> good luck with your venture, results look impressive. Don't know how much research you have done but the name of your company will raise a few eyebrows, certainly did me.
> Cheers John



Good point John. I learned the current meaning of this word the other day and it doesn't reflect what the tool does at all :lol: 

I'd certainly be interested in one of these when you are up and running. Looking forward to hearing more.
Andy


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Dec 2008)

The 'word' in question only has one 't' so don't worry too much. :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Dean (13 Dec 2008)

tulsk":2naoofo3 said:


> Hi Dean,
> good luck with your venture, results look impressive. Don't know how much research you have done but the name of your company will raise a few eyebrows, certainly did me.
> Cheers John



In my defense John it was not me who came up with it, I just do the nodding and agree for a quiet life :roll:


----------



## Dean (13 Dec 2008)

Duncan, Pete Thanks  

Andy, shouldn't be to long before the scatt is out of the bag, 


I know, sorry :wink:


----------



## Paul.J (13 Dec 2008)

*Dean wrote*


> how big is the largest piece of beech you have


How big would you like the Beech to be :?:


----------



## Dean (14 Dec 2008)

Paul.J":2e6k52yi said:


> *Dean wrote*
> 
> 
> > how big is the largest piece of beech you have
> ...




I know, it was left like that for the competition later but looks like you're the winner now Paul.


----------



## Paul.J (14 Dec 2008)

*Dean wrote*


> looks like you're the winner now Paul.


I've won :shock:  
What did i do :?:


----------



## Dean (15 Dec 2008)




----------



## Dean (22 Dec 2008)

New pictures in the link, hope you like :lol: 

http://s150.photobucket.com/albums/s100/dattwood/


----------



## wizer (22 Dec 2008)

I'm no turner but this stuff is really cool.. Good luck with everything Dean.


----------



## stevebuk (22 Dec 2008)

jeezus h christ, and by the lord harry ! i got to get me one of those tools, i cant even turn proper yet, but thats something else, well done you.


----------



## Neil Dyball (22 Dec 2008)

That's some seriously impressive texturing!

Looks like one for the Xmas list 2009.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Bodrighy (22 Dec 2008)

Some of that decoration looks more like one of the rose machines or whatever they are called. Very impressive work indeed.

Pete


----------



## Dean (23 Dec 2008)

Bodrighy":136t39fd said:


> Some of that decoration looks more like one of the rose machines or whatever they are called. Very impressive work indeed.
> 
> Pete



You're right Pete it does but I can assure you 100% that I turned every piece free hand using only the hand held Tool and cutteres which I developed.
Maybe if I gave a demo to an Impartial and independent person it would prove it without any doubt :lol:


----------



## Steve Jones (23 Dec 2008)

Hi 
I can say after visiting Dean a couple of times recently that this tool is very real and after trying it out briefly I am very impressed.
I hope Dean is able to market these successfully and if so I will certainly be placing an order.

Seasons Greetings 

Steve


----------



## Bodrighy (23 Dec 2008)

I wasn't doubting, just impressed. It would be intersting to see how it stacks up against the Sorby Texturing and spiralling tools. Muast admit I've never seen the same variation and detail advertised for them.

Pete


----------



## Maia28 (23 Dec 2008)

stevebuk":i4ddgg7g said:


> jeezus h christ, and by the lord harry ! i got to get me one of those tools, i cant even turn proper yet, but thats something else, well done you.


I want one and I want it now. I just hope it comes with some instructions. 
Andy


----------



## Dean (24 Dec 2008)

I apologise to all those who’ve shown interest but I’m afraid you’ll have to wait a little longer before I’m able to begin trading if at all.
I’ll continue to add images and more details in this link http://s150.photobucket.com/albums/s100/dattwood/

And also on the website when it’s uploaded shortley www.scatt.co.uk


----------



## duncanh (24 Dec 2008)

Dean - if manufacturing and distributing the tools yourself becomes difficult and not worth the time/money/effort then you could always license the design to one of the tools manufacturers.
As far as I know the Sorby texturing tool is a design by Tracey Owen and he receives a fee for everyone sold. A guy at our club has licensed a design to Sorby and there are several tools with peoples names associated with them - Eli Alvisera, Ian Wilkie, Stuart Mortimer (all taken from the hamlet website).
I've no idea how much you'd get but it may be worth investigating

Duncan


----------



## stevebuk (24 Dec 2008)

dean, will we be seeing you on dragons den in the new year, you just never know.. :lol:


----------



## hobbler (31 Dec 2008)

Dean love the close ups of your work have saved images to take to http://www.pnc.com.au/~k_j/OTGA/ first meeting back 14th Jan.

You have my full attention Dean

What a gizzmo if you can store it in a tool box rather than build a Rose Engine and produce work like that I await the unveiling.

I already have an inclining as to what it may look like and how its used.
:wink: 

Ray


----------



## gasmansteve (1 Jan 2009)

Might be interesting toying with what/how Deans texturing tool works?.
My initial thought is that it needs some sort of indexing system and each groove is done individually rather than on the spin like the Sorby tool, what do others think?
Hope you don`t mind us playing about with ideas Dean? it might spur some of us on with other toys to make :lol: .
Cheers and a happy new year to everyone
Steve


----------



## NickWelford (1 Jan 2009)

I haven't tried using any texturing tools, but some of the designs that can be turned interest me. What I would need is repeatability - i.e. some way of setting the tool or mount to ensure I get the same result each time. I doubt if leaving it to my eye and hand would work for me.


----------



## Dean (2 Jan 2009)

I already have an inclining as to what it may look like and how its used.
:wink: 

Ray[/quote]


Please share your thoughts with others Ray  
it's pointless for me to say anything more than I've already said :roll:


Hope you don`t mind us playing about with ideas Dean?

No problem at all Steve


----------

